# Admiring the problem (SchH discussion)



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Back Story:*
I recently had a discussion with a co-worker about ineffective meetings. Often there isn’t much accomplished in meetings because everyone has to explain how they understand what the problem is, they give examples of the problem, explain how the problem came into existence... No one seems to want to come up with solutions to the problem or take responsibility to be part of the solution. My co-worker mentioned a phrase that he liked from a recent class that he took. It was that the enemy of action is “Admiring the Problem”. I looked up the phrase and found that the full quote is attributed to English author and cartoonist, Ashleigh Brilliant. The full quote is “I don't have any solution, but I certainly admire the problem.”

It got me thinking. I have been active on the forum for about year and was an occasional reader before that. The problem of “SchH isn’t what it used to be” and “breed isn’t what it used to be” has been greatly admired. In fact, I think there is a full fledged fan club.

*Thread Topic:*
So let’s stop, at least for this thread, admiring the problem and talk about some solutions, some action items. What can we do? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

As an Americian, SchH is the United Schutzhund Clubs of America....to me.

Change will either come organically from within, or from external forces. External change is typically driven as a precipitate of market influence, for lack of a better term, although it can result from other drivers such as regulation. Change driven by competition normally results in organizational change/adaptation, or market shift to the competing organization.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> Change will either come organically from within, or from external forces. External change is typically driven as a precipitate of market influence, for lack of a better term, although it can result from other drivers such as regulation. Change driven by competition normally results in organizational change/adaptation, or market shift to the competing organization.


Right. What he said.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So that boils down to the *people* not supporting(by purchasing) what is being produced that will support the watered down version, but original standards for which the "product" was intended. That is _alot_ of responsiblity on the shoulders of the producers...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As it should be Jane.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> As an Americian, SchH is the United Schutzhund Clubs of America....to me.
> 
> Change will either come organically from within, or from external forces. External change is typically driven as a precipitate of market influence, for lack of a better term, although it can result from other drivers such as regulation. Change driven by competition normally results in organizational change/adaptation, or market shift to the competing organization.


So, are you proposing a "wait and see" strategy, or did you have a catalyst in mind?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie said:


> So, are you proposing a "wait and see" strategy, or did you have a catalyst in mind?


 
Sorry for the delay in my response, I have been out of town all weekend focused on dog training....just heaven on earth. :halogsd:

I am not proposing a "wait and see", however, for me personally, that works. I like United SchH Clubs of America (USA). I take it for what it is. I accept it for what it is. I utilize it for what it is. I enjoy it for what it is.

For me, I want a well rounded GSD that can do anything I ask of it (within reason of dog training). USA is one vehicle by which this is accomplished for me.

Catalysts, from a business perspective, and specific to my view of what and how USA addresses the market, are expressed as dissatisfaction by the customer with said product, with the ramification realized as a niche' in the market for potential competing organizations to take root.

We see a bit of this with Service Dogs of America (SDA). They have an outstanding product and only lacks organizational maturity to really start to impact USA. UKC Dog Sport would be another competing organization that could be realized in the future, although really addressing another segment of the market from that reflective of SDA.

Point being, the niche' exisits where the successful organization could flourish.

To close the concept loop, for me, these competing organizations simply offer additional venues to cultivate my perception of a well rounded GSD.

Missed you this weekend Ruthie! :wub:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

W.Oliver said:


> As an Americian, SchH is the United Schutzhund Clubs of America....to me.


I think that this is a problem that GSD people need to fix. Too many people with GSDs won't look past the end of their nose. Although USCA is the biggest club in the AWDF, through a series of decisions, it has done a masterful job of alienating most of the other clubs in the AWDF. The AWDF is schutzhund in America and without the support of the other clubs USCA may be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I think the number one thing we can all do to help the GSD is to stop following the SV and make a system for Americans, by Americans, with the American interest in the forefront. 

Why do Americans allow German SV judges to judge breedtest? Do you think that the Germans will EVER have an American judge their National shows and trials? Do you mean to tell me that there are no Americans that are qualified? Do you think that the Germans will put American interest before their own well being? 

You can never get ahead of someone if you follow them.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Fast said:


> I think that this is a problem that GSD people need to fix. Too many people with GSDs won't look past the end of their nose. Although USCA is the biggest club in the AWDF, through a series of decisions, it has done a masterful job of alienating most of the other clubs in the AWDF. The AWDF is schutzhund in America and without the support of the other clubs USCA may be in a bit of trouble.


I don't know any of the history behind USA's alienation of any other clubs beyond GSDCA/WDA. I don't understand the spin on this comment as it relates to other breed organizations? I value the other AWDF clubs, and have trained with DVG and the Working Mal folks many times....but I love and train GSDs so why would I be a memeber of the Boxer Association, or the Rottweiler Club...etc..etc?

Your point is like saying I need to look past the men's room and give the ladies room or the family facitilty a try? I don't get it?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Fast...big grin here.

I guess because no American only organization cares to venture a guess how one would judge a breedtest for working drives.

While I don't much care for America bowing to the SV either, whether it's thru the WDA or the AWDF. But Schutzhund is about German Shepherd Dogs, so folks look to them as the be all end all on one hand, yet knowing that is tripe, import Czechs.

Effectively, the masses don't care, the breeders are split between the AKC/GSDCA/WDA camp & the UScA/AWDF , if and only if they care about working titles and workability in their lines, which we all know, many don't, some have pretty mucch tried to squash those drives altogether, knowing the masses are looking for a large cuddly couch ornament, and couldn't handle a dog that would rather work.

I am of course guilty of only admiring the problem though, I can't yet see a way to fix it. It's taken me years to come to this point in understanding , as separating the pepper from the fly speck in this mountain of salt simply takes a long time.

Now if I can just figure out why a Czech dog is called a German Shepherd, maybe I can come up with a solution...or maybe that'll be my solution too if I find myself facing the prospect of finding another one for me.

In the meantime, there is only AWDF in MI, so that choice is easy.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Fast said:


> I think the number one thing we can all do to help the GSD is to stop following the SV and make a system for Americans, by Americans, with the American interest in the forefront.
> 
> Why do Americans allow German SV judges to judge breedtest? Do you think that the Germans will EVER have an American judge their National shows and trials? Do you mean to tell me that there are no Americans that are qualified? Do you think that the Germans will put American interest before their own well being?
> 
> You can never get ahead of someone if you follow them.


Conceptually this comment makes more sense to me. Given the SV's affinity for red&black dogs, and more of an emphasis on conformation, I have to agree.

I think the heritage/tradition of the GSD is SchH and is the Germans. I myself, hold value in the tradition of the breed, and vis-a-vis desire to maintain that relationship with Deutschland, while at the same time, I have nothing but an emotional basis from which to disagree with you, therefore no real basis from which to argue.


----------

